
Fructose metabolism by the brain increases food intake and obesity - ph0rque
http://esciencenews.com/articles/2009/03/25/fructose.metabolism.brain.increases.food.intake.and.obesity
======
ggchappell
A QUESTION

Since all the stuff about HFCS started coming out, and all the implications
that fructose is the problem, I've wondered about _fruit_. Fructose is fruit
sugar; that's where it gets its name, after all. And yet fruit is generally
considered to be healthy stuff. So why is the fructose in HFCS a problem,
while the fructose in fruit is not?

~~~
ph0rque
Similarly, honey is somewhat like one of the variants of HFCS in its chemical
makeup (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_fructose_corn_syrup#Honey>).
However, I have heard (ie don't have time to cite) that there is something
else in honey that makes one sick if one eats too much of it. Thus the built-
in limit switch in honey that is lacking in HFCS.

~~~
ggchappell
I believe the problem with honey is botulism toxin and/or spores.

See: <http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/infant-botulism/HQ00854>

